# What's everyone consider the best warm season grass?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

I may be reseeding a area soon and I'm curious on which grass type people would consider the best, or maybe like the top three? Would be reel mowing low.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Seeding could really change the answer to your question. For example, the "best" Bermuda varieties cannot be established from seed. Have you considered sod, plugs or sprigs?


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Ware said:


> Seeding could really change the answer to your question. For example, the "best" Bermuda varieties cannot be established from seed. Have you considered sod, plugs or sprigs?


Yes I should have said the above different. I'm really just wondering what everyone considers the ultimate warm season turf. If you could have any, what would everyone choose?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

I have Bermuda, and enjoy it. I assume it's 419 but I don't honestly know for sure. I'm happy keeping it. If something happened and I was forced to redo my yard, I may switch to a zoysia variety, not sure which. Heard/read good stuff about Zeon zoysia. I kinda like Meyer Zoysia myself, and it's usually cheaper. I actually asked for Meyer Zoysia when my house was built, but the contractor spoke with the "landscaper" and he said he had never heard of it.. that should give you a good indication of the piss poor job they did on my lawn. Long story...


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm really starting to love my Latitude 36 Bermuda. Compared to my neighbors, it's far more cold tolerant and far more shade tolerant. I pretty much had green grass in my front yard all winter. It's very thick and growth is pretty aggressive.

Now, I've never tried Texas Bluegrass, which is supposed to be Kentucky BG but warm seasoned. If the claims are true, then that would be my choice over Lat 36.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I think the hybrid Bermuda's are the best. It easily repairs itself. The majority of chemicals on the market are geared to Bermuda, zoysia can get a little tricky. I like how aggressive bermuda is, although some will see that as a downside. I like the break I get in the winter when dormant, because I put so much time in during the growing season.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I'm on the Bermuda train, when cared for properly it looks great and is soft on bare feets. Fast growth is great for repair and wear tolerance. I myself am partial to celebration, though I dont have much of it, that's what I'd like my entire lawn to be.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

I think "best" is probably relative to your preferences and situation. For example, I have celebration bermuda after ripping out st augustine (installed by builder). I chose bermuda bc I have dogs and need quick recovery and celebration because of the shade tolerance.

If I didnt have dogs? I'd go with zoysia because it reminds me of cool season grasses back home in ohio and has a slower growth rate.

St augustine can look nice if you plan to never be on it. &#128521;


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm asking myself the same question right now, but I can't make myself want anything other than the Discovery Bermuda I've got. I haven't seen anyone on here with it, so there's not a lot of other people's experience to go on.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Does anyone experience with princess 77 Bermuda?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Depends on your free time, location, climate, amount of light, height of cut, and expected use.

As an example,
If you want something to handle abuse - bermuda.
If it is very shady, not bermuda.


----------



## Oceanus (Sep 17, 2018)

dbarlow said:


> Does anyone experience with princess 77 Bermuda?


I seeded Princess 77 in August 2018. It's going far better than I expected. It never went dormant due to mild winter. Sorry no photos yet.

I tried Zenith Zoysia in 2014 and it never really even got started. Probably my fault.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Poa Annua.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok I'm torn on which Bermuda? 
Tiff 419?
Celebration?
Princess 77?
I will mow it pretty short and there is alittle shade but not much. It will also have a complete irrigation system.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@dbarlow when you say short, do you mean below 0.75" with a reel mower? Otherwise, that isn't short.

Tifgrand
Lat36
Celebration
Tiftuf

Are the top contenders to me. If cutting low with a reel mower, tifgrand is my vote.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Bonus round:

Best warm season that can be established from seed


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Bonus round:
> 
> Best warm season that can be established from seed


Hard to argue with NTEP.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonus round:
> ...


What do they recommend


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Depends on location. The recent 2013-2017 tests had 20 locations with varying soil conditions.

What are you wanting the grass to be the best at? Color, quality, texture, cold tolerance, traffic, drought stress. While the higher quality grasses can be be good at a lot of these and the best in a specific category(s) there is simply not a clear cut "best" cultivar. It's more what cultivar would work best for you and your soil conditions.

With all that being said I planted Riviera in 2017 and it's been a great grass. I'd recommend it to anyone looking to do a grow in.

Here is the NTEP Bermudagrass 2013-17 Trials if you up for some light reading


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Depends on location. The recent 2013-2017 tests had 20 locations with varying soil conditions.
> 
> What are you wanting the grass to be the best at? Color, quality, texture, cold tolerance, traffic, drought stress. While the higher quality grasses can be be good at a lot of these and the best in a specific category(s) there is simply not a clear cut "best" cultivar. It's more what cultivar would work best for you and your soil conditions.
> 
> ...


A customer with centipede that got demolished by armyworms, wants the grass to look nice at her office, but doesn't want to pay for grass to look nice at her office.

I'm thinking Bermuda from Home Depot or Zenith.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Palmetto buffalo which is created in America
Sir walter which is created for Aussies
Emerald Kikuyu

For me anything really drought tolerant


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @dbarlow when you say short, do you mean below 0.75" with a reel mower? Otherwise, that isn't short.
> 
> Tifgrand
> Lat36
> ...


It will be mowed with a fairway reel mower, will start cutting at 0.75" and then move up to 2" possibly. It's a large wide open area with no irrigation, so better drought resistance may be a key factor.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

If you're gonna mow at 2" my choice would be a Zoysia variety. I like my 419 Bermuda at 5/8" but at 2" it doesn't look as nice as Zoysia.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Once you said drought resistance, Tiftuf. However, expect to cut frequently with any Bermuda cultivar.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Is bermuda or zoysia more drought tolerant?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Is bermuda or zoysia more drought tolerant?


For leaf firing, bermuda. For survival, about the same.


----------



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

How would tifttuf do around the house that has irrigation? How about color and height of cut? Can it tolerate alittle shade?


----------

